# Bob White Quail



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey folks, Im not a "hunter "type but have a question about BW Quail. When I moved into my mini farm out west of Dayton near the end of July, for about the next 6 weeks or so, ( through maybe labor day) I would hear half a dozen BW calling out around my perimeter fence lines, they would be one here, one way out there, you never knew where exactly they were but all around the place. anyways, from Labor day or even earlier, I havent heard a one, anyone know there habits and why that could be, I certainly hope they are still around next year, I really enjoyed hearing and seeing them on 2-3 occaisons. A friend of mine who works at Brukners Wildlife Center was over and got really excited about hearing them there and plans on releasing some next year on the property since there obviously is some decent habitat for them there and they get a few each year to rehabilitate and always need a place to turn them loose.

Thanks for the info!!

Salmonid


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I can't answer your question, but I can say that I am jealous. I have not heard a BW in so many years I can't remember. I wish we still had them around. You should feel very lucky to have them in your area in any number.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, it took me awhile to figure out the call that was being made, I knew I had heard it before but couldnt place it until I saw them one day. Then I made the connection. Its weird, my buddy lives about a mile away and he told me he had never heard any near him. So there must be a small pocket of them around the place, still lots of fence rows that are very overgrown. I am concerned because we have at least a half a dozen coyotes in the area and all the time I can hear them all calling to one another at night. It suprises me when I read that folks dont see then very often, in my area, we gots tons of them but then again, we dont have the deer numbers like they do on the other side of Dayton. 
Just depends on where you are at I suppose. I still havent seen any turkeys near my place but there is a stocked pocket of those about 5 miles north of me at Sycamore State Park and I ve seen them there several times (including 4 hens last week) There is a Pheasant Farm about 5 miles west of me and that seems to keep a few Pheasants around in the neighborhood so that is neat but I dont think its a true wild population like they have up around the Mad River. Heck all this wildlife is why I moved to the country!!!

Salmonid


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

good luck with those quail............hope the covey grows........


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

It was the males that were doing the calling. After their done courting you will not hear them calling out. On a rare instance you will catch one of the birds calling out for the birds to regroup. Most of the time they are quite. Try to look for them up on some thing when they are calling. They love a post to call off of. The over grown fence row is what they need. If you really want them to increase in numbers I can give the name of seeds to put out in the fence row.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

How about it Walter!! What seeds work best for quail and keeping them around?
Thanks,Jason


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I plant three types of seed and the seed is not the major concern but the height is. What you are trying to do is prepare for snow depths. Two of them need to be no more than 18" at max hieght. The other need to be 3' or higher. I plant a millet and two types of milo (sargum). The millet and one type of milo will enable the birds to eat during snow depths up to 18". The milo (recomend sarcum milo) will give the birds a food source if we get a deep snow that crusts over. You will notice some years that the tall milo will be left alone. I scater these seeds during spring turkey season when we are to get a heavy rain. I just walk along the fence row and broad cast them back into the briers and other thick weeds. I try and stay away from the grasses. I have a few farms that I do this on and with in a 2 year period I can take a covey of 20 birds and get two coveys of the same size. The trouble with quail around here is that there is very little unmowed fence rows or road edges. The quail population in America has decreased by 80% since the 70s. Last year congress passed a law where farmers and land owners can recieve funds by not mowing a 20' wide stretch along their fence rows. I do not know if Ohio is on the list for this fund but I know most southern states are on it. I can check and see. Salmoniod I can mix up a batch of the seed and show you how I plant it next spring if you would like. No cost to you. You will also notice more birds of all types around your location.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like you have it right Walter. I know where I hunt out in Kansas, milo is the food of choice for quail. There is a lot of waste when they harvest it, so there is no shortage if there is a field around.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Walter, That would be way cool, Today I talked to the guys who farm my neighbors farm and they also mentioned hearing and seeing some BW Quial on those fields as well so there definately is some decent cover for them in the area. Yeah, Once winter thins its ugly hand, we can get together, I would love to get some seeds from you, Get in touch with me and we'll hook up.
In the meantime I got a nice warm water carpin spot we can hit on the GMR anytime, just let me know when you want to hook up, Been meaning to fish with you just hasnt happened yet. So much water, so litle time...  

Salmonid


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Salmonid do not let me forget to get with you this April. I hope you can invite me over to where the quail are so I know how much seed you will need. Next time you get some free time and want to try some fishing let me know. Thanks for the invite to the carp, very nice of you.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Walter where can you get those seeds? I have a small covy where I hunt and would like to keep them there. Can Pheasants and Quail live together? I dont think there is any real Pheasant population in the area but there are Grouse in the "woods". I may buy and release some more Quail and maybe Pheasants. I know that pen raised birds dont do that well in the wild but if a few survive to help out the population thats good!


Great post Salmonid I hope you covy stays with you good luck!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

The quail will not make it at all. Pheasant will last if they are pinned up in an area that they can fly a little and you do not release them until they get full size. Quail and pheasant seem to coexist on the same land that I hunt. The seed you can get from any farm store. You may want to talk with your local conservation officer to if he/she has any advice on seed.


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Greetings,
I live and hunt very near the area where you are living. I am glad to hear that the Quail population has maintained since last winter. As far as Coytes in our area. There is a HUGE population (way over 6) in the area east of New Lebanon and west JT (I bet you dont see many rabbits do you?) I have seen 3-4 a week for the last 3 years. Big ones too. Some of them look like big german shepards. They are eating well and need to be controlled. ODNR is going to have a mess on their hands if they dont start encouraging coyote hunts. I know a guy that shot a 58 pounder last year on Mile Rd.

The Turkey pop is going wild around us. I had 2 hens and about 6 poults in my backyard last spring! They run the creekbeds in Perry, Jackson, and Jefferson Townships. They seem to avoid being destroyed by the Coyotes by roosting in trees at night.

If you would ever like to locate your birds, I have an english setter that would love to come over and point them out for you. I PROMISE that we wont shoot your birds. I hunt him alot at sycamore and there are plently of quail up there as well. 

By the way...the only 7 counties in Ohio that have a quail season are in SW Ohio.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I just recived my game propagation permit package from the ODNR. I found a vast amount of info from http://www.thatquailplace.com/ and from the ODNR. Heres a neat web page if no one has seen it it's http://www.quailforever.org/ good luck with your covy.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I like the Quail For Ever site. I have been looking in on it for a few months now. Thanks for putting it for all of us.


----------

